# ICICI Bank loan for XBOX 360 on EMI



## rishitells (Jan 1, 2007)

ICICI bank is giving loan for purchasing Xbox 360. this is really a good job from bank. to know more visit 
www.thehindubusinessline.com/2006/12/08/stories/2006120804190600.htm - 21k - 

www.techshout.com/.../30/*xbox*-*360*-offer-with-equated-monthly-installments-emi-through-*icici*-*bank*-in-india/ - 44k -


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jan 1, 2007)

great news, they should also provide it for 3d cards/ hdtv's,etc.!!!


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 1, 2007)

Kinda funny


----------



## caleb (Jan 1, 2007)

I guess banks are getting desperate these days...nevertheless a smart move & a boon for those who desperately want the XBox but cannot purchase with outright cash.


----------



## soham (Jan 1, 2007)

Useless, when you realise that you pay 9000 more than its price elsewhere(399$~=Rs.18000)


----------



## nikhilrao (Jan 1, 2007)

Neat. Must talk to dad. Thanks


----------



## Hustlerr (Jan 1, 2007)

Cool


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 1, 2007)

I wonder that if X360 gets this, what'd PS3 get? lol.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 2, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> great news, they should also provide it for 3d cards/ hdtv's,etc.!!!



You can get it. Just get a personal loan. It's upto you how you spend the personal loan amount.


----------

